# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  ReDSanchous

## ancestry

I just wanted to say that you have a fabulous voice both in Russian and in English.  I could listen to your voice all day long! 
Allison

----------


## ReDSanchous

Thank you!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DDT

Yes, but how are his biceps?

----------


## ReDSanchous

What's the matter with my biceps?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

is ancestry really ReDSanchous in disguise?   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Hey! What do you all mean, guys?!!! What the hell kind of disguise I'm in?

----------


## Paxan

That's love.

----------


## Spiderkat

Hey guys, stop pulling his leg because he may have a cow right after you drove him bonkers.  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Stop slugging!   ::   Are you envious of me?   ::

----------


## ancestry

> is ancestry really ReDSanchous in disguise?

 I can assure you that I am not.  I live in in Portland, Maine and am female.    ::

----------


## fantom605

Somebody has a fan...!   :P  
 -Fantom

----------


## ReDSanchous

Yeah, I have a fan. Incidentally, how do you know that I have only one fan? Perhaps, I play hockey for my university's team and have lots of fans...   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I suspect that ReDSanchous went to the hardware store the other day and bought two extra fans, just so  he could show the world how many fans he has...

----------


## Dimitri

ReDSanchous, Где я могу послушать твой голос?   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Где-то на форуме валяется мой голос!!!

----------


## Rtyom

> ReDSanchous, Где я могу послушать твой голос?

 Новый фанат обеспечен!   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

::  Yeah!!!! That's exactly what I want from all of you! I need fame! I need fans! Tons of fans. Electric ones, so I can sell them and get a large profit! Haha!  ::  
I stand by my words in all seriousness when I say I need fame!   ::    
So have you found my awesome voice?

----------


## Rtyom

Yes, it's awesome, I mean eerie.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Oh yeah!! I like it when people are afraid of me! That makes me want to intimidate them even more. Hope you're already scared!   ::   
Honestly, I am very happy that someone has really liked my voice. Well, I mean I do like my voice but when it comes to recording something I sometimes feel that what I get after recording it sounds somewhat mournfully.

----------


## Rtyom

It's always the same with me.

----------


## Dimitri

ReDSanchous, у тебя в профиле не показано вообще, что твоя квота файлов заполнена %)
Запиши новый файл!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

По-моему, она показывается только у самого себя?   ::

----------


## Dimitri

а, да, наверно..

----------

